# Amerikanische Rotflossenorfe



## Angiemk1975 (26. Sep. 2007)

Hallo, hat jemand hier in seinem Teich die Amerikanische Rotflossenorfe (Notropsis lutrensis)???  Wer kann Näheres dazu sagen? Vertragen die sich mit Goldfischen im Teich??? Danke Im Voraus für die Antworten!!! Lg Angie


----------



## karsten. (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Amerikanische Rotflossenorfe*

Hallo

schau mal hier da ging es u.a. davon ...

".......Temp. 15-25° C.........."

[DLMURL="http://motd.kansok.com/Nur%20die%20harten%20kommen%20in%20den%20Garten..html"]nur die Harten kommen in den Garten [/DLMURL]

mfG


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Amerikanische Rotflossenorfe*

Hi.

Also meine Rotflossenorfen haben auch Temperatur weit unter 15 °C vertragen. Ich hab sie immer im Keller überwintert und da ist die Temperatur auch mal auf 4 - 5 °C gesunken.

Mit Goldfischen vertragen sie sich sicher. Wenn du dir also welche holst, dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück, das du auch mal einige Weibchen erwischst. Es sind nämlich meist ausschließlich Männchen im Handel.


----------

